# Area police led on high-speed chase through Norton



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

NORTON - A local man driving his father's car without permission tried to run over a police officer who tried to pull him over, leading police on a high-speed chase before swerving off Interstate 495 early yesterday morning, police said.

Patrick Rooslet, 21, of 135 Newland St., Norton, was arraigned yesterday in Attleboro District Court on one count of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon (motor vehicle) and various motor vehicle charges. 

Rooslet's bail was set at $10,000 cash, or $100,000 surety, but he was ordered held without bail for violating the terms of his probation. His next court date is Jan. 18. 

Rooslet's father, Gregory, called Norton police early yesterday morning and reported his son had taken his gray 1991 Nissan Maxima without his permission, police said. 

At around 1:25 a.m. Ptlm. Marc Robichaud spotted Rooslet driving in the area of Newland Street and tried to pull him over. Ptlm. Michael V. McKenney exited his cruiser, stepped into the roadway and directed Rooslet to stop. Instead of pulling over, Rooslet allegedly tried to run the officer down, almost hitting McKenney, police said. 

Rooslet allegedly led police from several communities on a high-speed chase, which finally ended when Rooslet lost control of the Maxima while heading north on Interstate 495. Rooslet ran off the highway in between exits 9 and 10, police said. 

Several police departments, including Taunton, Mansfield and Raynham, and state and environmental police aided in the pursuit, police said.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Gil";p="52802 said:


> Several police departments, including Taunton, Mansfield and Raynham, and *state and environmental police *aided in the pursuit, police said.


Where were the CH. 90 Sheriff Teams??????????????????????
:twisted: :-k :sh: :t:


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

That picture sums it up


----------

